# Molly fish



## Flybyebluesi (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey guys, new member and I'd like to thank everyone in advance for the assistance. Are these two Mollies pregnant or just fat? I honestly don't know, and I don't see the reproductive parts on any of them. I may just be over looking them. The fish in question are the fish closer to the surface in both pictures.


----------

